# Check out HAT BMW car, SWEET!!



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

BMW 5 Series 535xi x Drive Show Car M5 MTech Clone | eBay


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

honestly, thats pretty damn cheap for what it is..


----------



## dallasneon (Nov 3, 2005)

That sumbitch is clean!


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

eh. that is indeed the hat boss car!


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow. Very sweet car. I didn't know HAT made a 15. That's pretty interesting.


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Its definately the sweet piece!!


----------



## gumbeelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Scott Buwalda actually owned the car, so u can only imagine how SWEET it sounds..i would love to be pimpin it!!!


----------



## KENNEY (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow, nice ride! Just the audio equipment in there is a couple grand!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That is Scott's eBay account.



gumbeelee said:


> Scott Buwalda actually owned the car, so u can only imagine how SWEET it sounds..i would love to be pimpin it!!!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

It is a clean car, but I'm not sure it is _that_ much of a deal. Just ask "UNBROKEN" how much a full custom, magazine feature build is worth. I hope Scott gets every penny he can out of it, but my guess is that it will sell for somewhere South of $40k. Taking into consideration Blue Book for a private party sale (without all of the mods) would net a little North of $25k.


----------

